# Blood Tests



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

The form is asking for vet


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I think I just found the answer to my question on the paperwork.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it depends on how sterile you can get it. You need to find out if clotted blood is okay or unclotted. If unclotted, you need a tube that has been heparinized., or with something called **EDTA and swirl the tube. Check a diagram with vessels on it to find the area that the veins are easy to get to.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They want serum, so they want it clotted. Red top or similar without additive. My chickens have so many veins....way easier than some of the frail veins of chemotherapy patients I treated. Also, a chicken sits still better than a toddler for a blood draw 

I just didn't know if they would frown on blood draws from non-veterinarian staff! Didn't want to call and ask because I'd be on their 'do not accept specimens from' list


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, what tubes are you using? Full size? You don't want to use those because they need so much blood it depletes the bird. They do have the small tubes. Don't ask me where I saw them because I forgot.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Red top come in all different sizes. You can place a small amount in 5 mL tubes. They only need 1 mL to run multiple tests. You don't need to fill all the way to the fill line. I am not worried about the procedure of sampling itself.... just anyone who had info on the red tape, forms, and laboratory end of it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If you're not running them for bacteria, you can also prick a toe or something and get drops of blood.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I need 1 mL of whole blood so they can spin down to get serum to do several tests. I've got all the correct info for the actual specimen needed, I was just inquiring on whether or not they frown on owner collected specimens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your best bet is to call and ask. Different states do the same things differently from others.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I already found the answer to my question on the paperwork directly after asking it here. I just have no way of deleting the original question.


----------

